# [SOLVED] Asus Eee PC 1005HAB HardDrive Type?



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anybody know what type of HDD is in the Asus Eee PC 1005HAB netbook? Is it SATA or IDE? Will the spare HDD from my 15.4" notebook work in it?


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Asus Eee PC 1005HAB HardDrive Type?*

Google says SATA, and if the spare is 2.5" and SATA, it should work.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus Eee PC 1005HAB HardDrive Type?*

Awesome... Thanks.


----------

